# Is a 22short rifle more quiet than a .177 1000fps air rifle?



## Dm3nace (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a really bad pest control problem. Every night Ive had more than half a dozen raccoons chasing the cats in my backyard and going through my garbage. They basically rule my house after dark. I was just wondering if a 22short rifle would be more quiet than a .177 1000 fps air rifle? I already have a 22 short rifle but scared that it will be too loud and make a lot of noise. If it is more quiet than a .177 1000 fps then I will hold off on buying a RWS 34 air rifle and just use my marlin 22 short rifle for the raccoons. The thread is open for ideas and suggestions. thanks for your help.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Absolutely.

1000 fps airgun, regardless of caliber is louder than .22 rimfire short. Get a rimfire stop and shoot both inside of your house, that will get you an idea.

For *****, I'd go with a .22 air gun producing at least 14 FPE. Shot placement is the key. **** needs around 7 FPE to be dispatched cleanly - IF the kill-zone is hit.

Traps is another good option.

Good luck.


----------

